# this bike is cheap !!



## dave the wave (Oct 29, 2011)

http://delaware.craigslist.org/bik/2675021574.html  good luck.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 29, 2011)

It is in nice shape.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 29, 2011)

Uggghhhhh..That bike is nice..I LOVE Holidays..too far for me


----------



## Harvie (Oct 30, 2011)

I could go get it and ship it for the fuel costs.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 30, 2011)

seriously?PM sent


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello,

I contacted the seller and have an appointment tomorrow.

Fortunately for me, he is also into vintage tube amplifiers and high fidelity, so I have some stuff I'm taking for trade.

Thanks for the posting Dave the Wave.

Chris


----------



## Harvie (Oct 31, 2011)

never got the PM


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 31, 2011)

Harvie, A very generous offer and had I been quicker on the draw I would have taken you up on it too!  Congrats to you Chris!  I'm not a great fan of post war bikes, but I have a soft spot for the Monark SD's and especially the Holiday model.  
Chris, If you get it please post pics when you get her cleaned up...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 31, 2011)

Harvie said:


> never got the PM



I did send it.. I have a copy in my "sent" box from 10:50 last night...oh well...thank you...Jeff


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 1, 2011)

*you guys are too late.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONARK-SILV...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3892382089139696746    so i guess he changed his mind? or someone else got it.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 1, 2011)

*Ick*

Kind of a creepy ebay description to me. "Stole ths sweethart off a guy right down the street on CRAIGS LIST!!! " Is it really necessary to put that?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 1, 2011)

*this bike is (not) cheap!!*



Bicycle Belle said:


> Kind of a creepy ebay description to me. "Stole ths sweethart off a guy right down the street on CRAIGS LIST!!! " Is it really necessary to put that?




Not only unnecessary, but in poor taste....I do not understand why that verbiage will help the offers come rolling in.

We had a date set and he called to let me know the "original owner" (before he told me he bought several balloon tire bicycles in a lot) thought the bike was undervalued and he was pulling the listing.
It was not and will not be purchased by me and the door is open for someone else to deal with this fellow.

You may edit the original title at this point.

Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 1, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Not only unnecessary, but in poor taste....I do not understand why that verbiage will help the offers come rolling in.
> 
> We had a date set and he called to let me know the "original owner" (before he told me he bought several balloon tire bicycles in a lot) thought the bike was undervalued and he was pulling the listing.
> It was not and will not be purchased by me and the door is open for someone else to deal with this fellow.
> ...



 I'm sure this is the lot 
http://delaware.craigslist.org/bik/2639964327.html


----------



## npence (Nov 1, 2011)

This bike is now on ebay for the starting price of $499 I believe.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 1, 2011)

Ahhhh, the SUCKY side of this hobby.


----------

